# The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

I wanted to get a little more base out of the stock Bose system so I wanted to see if I could get an Elemental Designs SQ10 into the stock Bose speaker box. 
At first it looked impossible, but with a healthy amount of cutting and several hours of plastic welding I was able to shoe horn it in. Yes the speaker box is undersized and the stock amp doesn't drive it as well as it could, but I'm happy with it overall. More bass and it looks completly stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow great job!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

that is sweet. did you hook it up to the stock wiring


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_that is sweet. did you hook it up to the stock wiring

Yup, Stock its a Dual Voice Coil - and this is a Single, So I just grabbed one set of each polarity


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

sweet i may do this minus the plastic welding.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Doesn't that screw up Bose's DSP scheme where it determines how much road noise is in the car and adjusts the sound level accordingly?
Would it think the excess rumble is caused by the exhaust and try to boost more bass?


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (LWNY)*

WOW. Nice work!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i were that handy.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how much is that sub?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Great mod. I like that you retained the stock look.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_how much is that sub?

http://www.edesignaudio.com/pr...d=106


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Great work! I love risker modders! I whish I had an ounce of that ability


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

not bad price


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome.. I had thought about doing that with my SQ10 but ended up building a whole new box.. you should seal off the port







..
I've had the sub for almost 2 years now and love it. hooked up same way as yours with the stock amp bridged. 
I don't have a stock headunit so I can't comment on what it does with the bose variable volume stuff.
I have my stock sub box if anyone wants to try this without cutting their stock one up.. just cover shipping.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The stock amp is powering both of your guys subs? 
Does it really sound that much better?
Encouraging, if true!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes actually sounds much better.. and yes the stock amp is powering them fine... mine at least.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You said you made a new box though?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes I build an MDF/fiberglass box for mine.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Not to continue threadjacking, but do you have pics? I think itll help all of us looking to replicate whats been done here.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Great work! I love risker modders! I whish I had an ounce of that ability

You don't give yourself enough credit. You have at least a pound of that ability.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

very nice write up. do you want me to add this to the DIY section??


----------



## Anhizer (May 21, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

What ohm speaker did you get? they make the sq10 in a 4ohm and a 2ohm.. Do you know what the specs on the BOSE unit is? dual 8's or dual 4's? If you throw a 2 ohm in there and that amp isnt 2 ohm stable you might get a fireworks show... just curious. Great install.
Also, do you know what the approximate volume that box is after your changes? From talking with one of the ED reps they say that .3' hits harder than a .5' box (what they reccomend as optimum size)... it just dosnt go quite as low.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (Anhizer)*

^^^ya is this the 40hm model?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (Anhizer)*

Irish, go ahead and add it to the DIY

_Quote, originally posted by *Anhizer* »_What ohm speaker did you get? they make the sq10 in a 4ohm and a 2ohm.. Do you know what the specs on the BOSE unit is? dual 8's or dual 4's? If you throw a 2 ohm in there and that amp isnt 2 ohm stable you might get a fireworks show... just curious. Great install.
Also, do you know what the approximate volume that box is after your changes? From talking with one of the ED reps they say that .3' hits harder than a .5' box (what they reccomend as optimum size)... it just dosnt go quite as low.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Speaker is the 4 ohm model. No risk of fireworks here









My ruff calculations are around .3. It does hit pretty hard and it's definitely not as low as all of my previous setups, but this is by far the smallest box I've done.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

If I was going to swap the speaker out this is what I would use.
http://www.woofersetc.com/inde...=4313


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that focal would be a total waste in the stock box. If you were building a new one yes but its a ported thin plastic piece stock.. would probably just flex and vibrate with any power to it.. not worth spending 500 bucks on a sub to run 80 watts to it either. 
I don't have pics of mine in any place that I know of I know I took some but I think they are all on my back up HD which the controller for took a dump.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

chris please make new thread and post pics of ur car and stuff plz


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

So I decided to do this mod. I just have the normal stereo setup (no Bose). Is there any change to the wiring or stuff as a result?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_So I decided to do this mod. I just have the normal stereo setup (no Bose). Is there any change to the wiring or stuff as a result?

You got one of those subs? If not, I'll sell you mine cheaper then whats listed.
I got something else up my sleeves...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
You got one of those subs? If not, I'll sell you mine cheaper then whats listed.
*I got something else up my sleeves...*









Too late. Already picked up the new sub.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OK, I have a few things up my sleeves








First need to finish the LEDs....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_*OK, I have a few things up my sleeves *








First need to finish the LEDs....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Just got this subwoofer in the mail! Installing Friday night.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

img not working


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*

Sorry in Las Vegas for CES - I'll get it back up as soon as I get home.
EDIT: Pic's are back up. One of these days I'll get a UPS for it










_Modified by mack73 at 5:00 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## z3000 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So, the tip has spilled across the ocean to Sweden. I have to order the sub from the UK, though.
How have you done the bridging on the stock amp? Since I am truly a beginner, I would really appreciate thorough instructions....


----------



## drdrewusaf (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (z3000)*

Hello all,
I am a newb here and haven't actually gotten my A3 yet...it's being built. So, I'm pretty much jumping the gun here...Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had thought about making a custom fiberglass box for that same area? Is there any interest in it? It'll probably be my first project once I get my car. Also, since I don't have an A3 to look at, can someone inform me as to where the amp is? Might help with the planning process.
For reference, this is what I made for my current car (Mazda 3). I don't plan on actually having it hang out into the cab on A3, though. Try to keep it as stock-looking as possible.
















Drew


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drdrewusaf)*

Here is pic of what I had done. 8 inch sub, custom fiberglass enclosure, can still access spare tire area. The enclosure fits in the storage nook on passenger rear side without any cutting. New amp (Zappco) is hiddena behind the panel of the orginal sub on left side. Non bose oem hu has grounded bose pin to output flat signal to amp. Rear door speakers shut off (still powered by the oem hu). Cut power to center dash tv crap speaker. Much improved and totally stealth.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

kayaker, did you do it yourself? i wish i could do it myself, or someone could do a cheap setup for me.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_kayaker, did you do it yourself? i wish i could do it myself, or someone could do a cheap setup for me.


I had it done a custom audio shop that is no longer in business. One of the guys from that shop who built the enclouse is now at shop in Vancouver WA. If he still has the mold, he might be willing to make you an enclosure and ship it to you with the same 8 inch sub he used in my set up. The volume and depth of the enclosure is designed to match the needs of the sub. Unless you are very handy with electronics, you'd probably have to have a shop install it. My total set up for parts and labor was around 2K.


----------



## drdrewusaf (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kayaker10)*

$2k=ouch...Thats why I was asking if there was any interest. If so, I'll make a mold before I finish mine and start making them for fellow A3 owners, like I did w/ my Mazda. My Mazda's enclosure, sub and amp cost about $350 total since it was my own elbow grease. I'm not trying to sell goods here, and I apologize if I come off that way. I'm just excited about finally getting an A3.
Drew


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drdrewusaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdrewusaf* »_$2k=ouch...Thats why I was asking if there was any interest. If so, I'll make a mold before I finish mine and start making them for fellow A3 owners, like I did w/ my Mazda. My Mazda's enclosure, sub and amp cost about $350 total since it was my own elbow grease. I'm not trying to sell goods here, and I apologize if I come off that way. I'm just excited about finally getting an A3.
Drew

I'm sure the $2k is much more then just the subwoofer enclosure and the sub. I think its for everything including his component speakers and amp, etc.
drdrewusaf - how much would it cost just for the enclosure? estimates? i have a 10" sub and amp ready to go...just need a nice home to sit the sub in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

ooo i want a custom enclosure!


----------



## drdrewusaf (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I'm sure the $2k is much more then just the subwoofer enclosure and the sub. I think its for everything including his component speakers and amp, etc.
drdrewusaf - how much would it cost just for the enclosure? estimates? i have a 10" sub and amp ready to go...just need a nice home to sit the sub in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I guess...before I made the decision to make my own enclosure I was getting quotes of $500 for the materials alone. Another $100-$300 for labor...so I just made an ass out of both me and kayaker10 (assumed) that it was for the enclosure/sub/amp combo.
Estimates are kind of hard to do at this point seeing as I don't have my A3 yet and variables like mounting depth have to be taken into consideration. To give a ROUGH guess I would say about $110+shipping. The $110 would include the fiberglass mat, resin/hardener, MDF ring, t-nuts, and dowels. Stuff like carpeting would be on a per purchase basis, but should be covered by the $110. I wouldn't make much money, but what I would make would go to things like rubber gloves, mixing cups, respirator refills, etc.
Again not in it for the $$...I like fiberglassing.









Drew


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drdrewusaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdrewusaf* »_
Yeah I guess...before I made the decision to make my own enclosure I was getting quotes of $500 for the materials alone. Another $100-$300 for labor...so I just made an ass out of both me and kayaker10 (assumed) that it was for the enclosure/sub/amp combo.
Estimates are kind of hard to do at this point seeing as I don't have my A3 yet and variables like mounting depth have to be taken into consideration. To give a ROUGH guess I would say about $110+shipping. The $110 would include the fiberglass mat, resin/hardener, MDF ring, t-nuts, and dowels. Stuff like carpeting would be on a per purchase basis, but should be covered by the $110. I wouldn't make much money, but what I would make would go to things like rubber gloves, mixing cups, respirator refills, etc.
*Again not in it for the $$*...I like fiberglassing.









Drew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lemme know. for that price, i'd definitely be interested. should be making my way over to Germany in August...think I can fit it in a backpack?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drdrewusaf)*



drdrewusaf said:


> Yeah I guess...before I made the decision to make my own enclosure I was getting quotes of $500 for the materials alone. Another $100-$300 for labor...so I just made an ass out of both me and kayaker10 (assumed) that it was for the enclosure/sub/amp combo.
> The 2k was for everything I had done. The zappco amp was about 600 and the same for the front components. Also included a Dice/Dennison Ipod interface and cradle. I'll see if I can track down the guy who made it and see if he'll provide a separate quotes for the enclosure and sub. You may want to check that storage nook where I have my sub if you have the 3.2 instead of the 2.0T. I know in the 3.2 the battery is in the back and not sure if that means the space is laid out differently.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kayaker10)*

Can you IM me the # of the guy who built your enclosure? I might get this done and do a group buy since there may be some economy of scale.


----------



## unclenoname (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*

Do you know the max mounting depth of that bose box? I see the sq10 speaker has a mounting depth of only 3" 
I thought this might avoid cutting up the box by using this:
http://www.parts-express.com/p...4-831
but am unsure if bose box is deep enough.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (unclenoname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclenoname* »_Do you know the max mounting depth of that bose box? I see the sq10 speaker has a mounting depth of only 3" 
I thought this might avoid cutting up the box by using this:
http://www.parts-express.com/p...4-831
but am unsure if bose box is deep enough.


That's going to be hard to fit. I do not know the exact depth, the stock 5" sub is recessed another 1" or so into the box whereas mine is mounted on the outside surface.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (unclenoname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclenoname* »_Do you know the max mounting depth of that bose box? I see the sq10 speaker has a mounting depth of only 3" 
I thought this might avoid cutting up the box by using this:
http://www.parts-express.com/p...4-831
but am unsure if bose box is deep enough.

Why worry about the depth of the woofer? Just mount it backward with the basket on the outside. The only depth you have to worry about is the woofer's Xmax. Plus, you can get woofer with any depth you want.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Why worry about the depth of the woofer? Just mount it backward with the basket on the outside. The only depth you have to worry about is the woofer's Xmax. Plus, you can get woofer with any depth you want.

Sure that works fine, if you don't care about it fitting behind the stock side panel so you don't see the woofer


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Sure that works fine, if you don't care about it fitting behind the stock side panel so you don't see the woofer









The volume of the base is critical in getting the best sound. I'll post my guy once I find him. Using a sub tuned to the volume is critical in getting sound that works. That is why my eight inch sub for the space available is so critical. You could to a 10 or 12, but it will not fit in the storage nook.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: The art of getting a 10" sub in a hole for a 5 in speaker (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
The volume of the base is critical in getting the best sound. I'll post my guy once I find him. Using a sub tuned to the volume is critical in getting sound that works. That is why my eight inch sub for the space available is so critical. You could to a 10 or 12, but it will not fit in the storage nook.


And I agree with you. The point was, the guy wanted to upgrade the sub without modifying the box and getting it to fit in behind the stock cover. Therefore it is critical that the sub is shallow enough to fit int he stock box


----------



## drdrewusaf (Jan 20, 2009)

If there's enough space for a (roughly) 10"x15"x7" box you would be golden w/ a JL 10W1V2, like the one in my Mazda. You need 1080 cu inches / .625 cu feet for that sub and it has a relatively shallow mounting depth. Remember, the fiberglass can go/fit into all of the nooks and crannies to squeeze out as much space as possible.

Drew


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_New amp (Zappco) is hiddena behind the panel of the orginal sub on left side. Non bose oem hu has grounded bose pin to output flat signal to amp. Rear door speakers shut off (still powered by the oem hu).

A quick question: What was used for the RCA inputs to the amp? Line out converter off the rear speaker leads? Also, I didn't realize the Audi Concert HU (non-bose) still have the bose pin. Any idea which pin it is? BTW, your setup looks great.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris Griffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Griffin* »_
A quick question: What was used for the RCA inputs to the amp? Line out converter off the rear speaker leads? Also, I didn't realize the Audi Concert HU (non-bose) still have the bose pin. Any idea which pin it is? BTW, your setup looks great.

Sorry, I have no idea what was used for the RCA inputs to the amp.
The Bose pin is clearly marked in the diagram on the top of the hu. It just needs to be grounded to get a flat signal. The Audi World audio forum has some pro installers that could answer the RCA question. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/audio/


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
Sorry, I have no idea what was used for the RCA inputs to the amp.
The Bose pin is clearly marked in the diagram on the top of the hu. It just needs to be grounded to get a flat signal. The Audi World audio forum has some pro installers that could answer the RCA question. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/audio/

Thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

Question about the dual voice coil factory sub. Which wires are the postive/negative? I'm assuming the larger spade connectors are the positive. Can anyone confirm? I didn't see any markings or labels on the magnet or basket.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Chris Griffin)*

Just use trial and error. I tried one pair - and the output was weak. Swapped them and I was golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris Griffin (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Just use trial and error. I tried one pair - and the output was weak. Swapped them and I was golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I'm going to use them for input to some line out converters.


----------

